# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Celular Porsche

## BlooD_VenoM

Porsche hedh ne treg celular me marken e saj Porsche P9521.Po ju jap disa informacion ne Anglisht per kete celular por qe me von mund ta perkthej...

When I hear that some high-end brand, be it fashion like Prada, Gucci and D&G or automotive like Ferrari and Lamborghini, is releasing a technology gadget carrying its name, I subconsciously expect those products to take on the main features of their namesakes. So in cases like Prada and D&G, I expect fancy and trendy looking phones, while for Ferrari and Lamborghini, well made and speedy; and of course, in all cases, made of superior materials and quite pricey too.
The latest of these is Porsche; the German luxury carmaker has unveiled its EUR 1,200 P9521 cell phone in France recently. Designed by the Porsche Design Group and manufactured by France based Sagem, its a 3.2 MegaPixel camera phone, with 3 stereo speakers and MP3 capability, QVGA 320×240 OLED swivel screen, aluminum and scratch resistant mineral glass materials, as well as a fingerprint sensor for security.
And as always, if these gadgets somehow dont have the features that I somewhat expect from them (like not using the fastest available CPU or GPU in cases of ACER Ferrari and ASUS Lamborghini), I get just slightly disappointed. The P9521 does disappoint me in that it doesnt support HSDPA/EVDO, only EDGE data transfer. 
With all the newest phones coming up with these features, how hard would it have been for Porsche to include this to allow high speed broadband access, especially considering the quality and price of this model? As it stands, for EUR 1,200, youll get a well built, great phone without the ability to surf the net with high speed, as you would expect from a Porsche model.

CELULARI:
http://www.instablogsimages.com/imag...llphone_48.jpg

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

celular me te bukur kurr nuk kam parë

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Eshte me te vertete shume i bukur ia mer dhe n95 qe per mua ishte cel me i bukur por porsche kete celular e ka bere me shume paraqitje dhe me nje menu goxha te pasur...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po cmimi sa eshte per kete ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Deri tani thone se ka kapur 1200Euro.

----------

